# ghost woman (1850-1920) in Ottawa Courtyard



## Dalia (Oct 12, 2016)

Good evening, I would  like to share with you my personal story that marked me, I'wll tell only if anyone is interested?
I was a person who did not believe that ghost exist before that experience which I think I would have seen a ghost and if you want I share my story to be translated with google translate.
i have the storie in my notes and I have a lot of documentation on this experience I could take little by little what happen.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Oct 12, 2016)

Go for it!


----------



## The Great Goose (Oct 12, 2016)

Yes please.


----------



## Dalia (Oct 12, 2016)

Ok,

I show you a picture of a place in Ottawa Bywart Market, the exact location is Courtyard, I lived before in this beautiful part the Ottawa downtown. consisting of a few restaurants, the circle indicates the location or appartition me have appeared, and the line near the fountain was the "place where I was standing.






.this ghost was a woman dressed in the fashion of the 1880s that date is not définitif, she was staring at me, at first I thought it was a statue, but when she move, then I totally freak, I was with a friend, did not see anything, but we were with a guide (a person who is visiting places in a small tank 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), he told me I was not alone in seeing this apparition others had already seen the ghost in question.


----------



## Dalia (Oct 12, 2016)

More information on the building in question, it is called TinHouse Courtyard, the reason is that it did belong a tinker (tinsmith in English) I mean the façade that was to keep ... this façade to give the name to the building.

In addition, the famous courtyard restaurant I also like this information

- At the beginning the building was a log tavern and was enlarged to accommodate a small hotel McArthur House
- In 1841 became the McArthur's British Hote

_*- In 1865 was raided by the federal government to house a garrison of 150 men to guard the new Governor General Lord Monck.- The last public hanging military took place between 1865-1875 in the restaurant's courtyard.
*_
- In 1911-1912 the building served to the hosted civil emergency center during the outbreak of Typhoid.

What I have highlighted in black, is related to my story, because the guide had me explain that a woman had been shot by a soldier, and after he was hanged for his crime.

He said that according to legend as they say it is the ghost of a woman who haunt the premises.





lhistorique des lieux

History

Tin House Court: Muséoparc Vanier


----------



## Dalia (Oct 12, 2016)

Feel free to ask questions

What saddens me is her clothing, her dress was loose down, and following this detail, I do not see his boots completely, it may be a small detail, but I am researching.






Given the angle as I saw the ghost, I watched his head raised, a little corner, but I was pretty face I could tell.

I know the details for the dress hid some boots, but I'm not 100%.

And being seated, I could not see the back of her dress, but I know for sure that the dress was ample thighs.

Following his research, I will look instead for Years 1880, but I'm not sure either, I say this because of the dress.






Formes et modes

MODE BELLE EPOQUE - 1914


----------



## Dalia (Oct 12, 2016)

Foisy blouse Honore was born June 13, 1856 in Ottawa. He was a tinsmith by trade, like his father, Alexis Foisy.

He owned a hardware store in 223-225 Dalhousie st. which was a sign (sign) in the window that said it was also a plumber, tin (box) and roofing iron, the contractor (the contract), the home decorator. It has provided glass, gravel, roofing, pulleys, iron cornices and the heater (tools).

He built his house in 1900-1902 to 136 Guigues st., Formally the Church st., Named after the Catholic Archbishop Guigues. It went bankrupt in 1916 due to granting credit (of recognizing merit) to its customers during the First World War and lost his store (deposit) and his house. However, he has not lost his country house that was on Woodroffe Ave and the river (the river) of Ottawa, who was named his only daughter, Blanche.

She married Oscar Cloutier in 1902 in the House of Tin (Box).



In French ;


----------



## Dalia (Oct 13, 2016)

Vidéo in English for you 

 ...  :


Courtyard is very close to

Les monuments aux morts 14-18 and 39-45

Statue à Ottawa, Canada

 ...


----------



## Dalia (Jan 24, 2017)

Often a person dead in a violent way remains on the scene the place is rockstone the building would have absorbed the tragedy.
The memory of the walls.


----------



## Roy Batty (Aug 24, 2020)

Dalia said:


> Often a person dead in a violent way remains on the scene the place is rockstone the building would have absorbed the tragedy.
> The memory of the walls.


This is indeed worthy of your investigations. A time bubble surrounds the “Tinhouse” in my opinion


----------



## Dalia (Aug 24, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Often a person dead in a violent way remains on the scene the place is rockstone the building would have absorbed the tragedy.
> ...


I did some research, but when you see something paranormal you know because it mark you forever, I know I’ve seen something but it’s hard because a lot of people don’t believe it could be true.


----------



## Shawnee_b (Aug 27, 2020)

Gives me chills. I have had a long time experience causing me to move after 10 years, person before me for the same reason and one after me boarded up all rooms he thought were haunted then went and killed himself. It was a mobile home had a fire long before me, 2 women and a little girl perished. They stayed on. Visiting "clairvoyant friend" saw it all, no mention from me she told me about it.

Oh yes marks you forever. Lot's on non believers out there bash this stuff, who cares.

What was the message? She appeared to you, got to be trying to say something.


----------



## Roy Batty (Aug 28, 2020)

Dalia said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


My sense of smell is very enhanced, I can detect smells like flowers, or the aroma of cooked food in old buildings we are working in, the building might be completely empty and well away from any other buildings or places where flowers grow. My co workers do not detect anything, this has made me wonder am I encountering the aromatic thing that Dalia encountered?


----------



## Dalia (Aug 30, 2020)

Shawnee_b said:


> Gives me chills. I have had a long time experience causing me to move after 10 years, person before me for the same reason and one after me boarded up all rooms he thought were haunted then went and killed himself. It was a mobile home had a fire long before me, 2 women and a little girl perished. They stayed on. Visiting "clairvoyant friend" saw it all, no mention from me she told me about it.
> 
> Oh yes marks you forever. Lot's on non believers out there bash this stuff, who cares.
> 
> What was the message? She appeared to you, got to be trying to say something.


Many people do not believe in ghosts because they have never had an experience. It’s easy to say it’s not true when you’ve never had an experience.
She appeared to me and she seemed surprised that I could see her that’s what was so strange and she seemed a little bad


----------



## Dalia (Aug 30, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Roy Batty said:
> ...


The smells you sense may be the smell of a presence, I have not had such an experience


----------



## Paranormal Conviction (Apr 20, 2022)

Dalia said:


> Often a person dead in a violent way remains on the scene the place is rockstone the building would have absorbed the tragedy.
> The memory of the walls.


Hello. I would like to interview you for a podcast. These are done over the phone, from the comfort of you favorite chair or couch, and then posted to YouTube. Feel free to E mail ParanormalConviction at G mail dot com if you would like to be a guest. Thank You!


----------



## Paranormal Conviction (Apr 20, 2022)

Dalia  Hello. I would like to interview you for a podcast. These are done over the phone, from the comfort of you favorite chair or couch, and then posted to YouTube. Feel free to E mail ParanormalConviction at G mail dot com if you would like to be a guest. Thank You!


----------

